# Lip Syncing Thread.



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll start first with this classic...


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

@BatFlapClap

You can't thank me without posting one yourself...come on!!


----------



## BatFlapClap (Dec 30, 2015)

:cat: Yeeps! Heehee. Called out ! I appreciate the concept. It reminds me of my INTJ bestie and I making these but ... anonymity is appealing  :cupcake:!!


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

SevSevens said:


> I'll start first with this classic...


ROFL

I needed this. Thanks*

hahaha


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

BatFlapClap said:


> :cat: Yeeps! Heehee. Called out ! I appreciate the concept. It reminds me of my INTJ bestie and I making these but ... anonymity is appealing  :cupcake:!!


no excuses. You only live a few times


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

yass, i love doing these


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Cotillion said:


> yass, i love doing these


HELL YEAH! That's what i'm talking about....smooth and fucking slick man...you one up'ed me...hopefully this sets an example for the ones who fear to post.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Not my best work...but it will due..


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Have a seat.


----------



## emmydoll94 (Apr 6, 2016)

Kerik_S said:


> Have a seat.


When I saw the title of this thread I immediately thought of Latrice... looks like you beat me to it (;

Yassssss, queen!


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Stop this nonsense and post yourself lipsyncing


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> Stop this nonsense and post yourself lipsyncing


Don't feel like it. Just take Latrice as some inspiration to step yo game up


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> Don't feel like it. Just take Latrice as some inspiration to step yo game up


That won't happen. I'll grow bored of this in a few months.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> That won't happen. I'll grow bored of this in a few months.


Months? Dude, that's plenty of time to get your lip sync game on point


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> Months? Dude, that's plenty of time to get your lip sync game on point


We shall see...Kerik. We shall see.

In the meantime do you want to hug?:sad:


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> We shall see...Kerik. We shall see.
> 
> In the meantime do you want to hug?:sad:


I will hug the fuck out of you, dude.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

This thread is me as hell. 

Might do it but for now, the app _musical.ly_ might leave some of you guys with an easier time.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Memeophilic said:


> This thread is me as hell.
> 
> Might do it but for now, the app _musical.ly_ might leave some of you guys with an easier time.


That's dope thanks. Love to have a new recruit.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> I will hug the fuck out of you, dude.


FYI...we haven't stopped hugging yet...Bro.


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

Great thread! You couldn't hire me to really sing in public, but my friends and I have a habit of lip syncing and recording it sometimes to laugh at each other. About the only truly silly thing I do. Here is a little Rihanna.


----------

